# Martin, what the heck........



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

is your problem I PM'd you two very normal everday questions last week and you still haven't replied, I'm not a stalker, I thought you wanted to be a boss, maybe you only want to repond to posts here that will count........

this is all in fun, I'm not really mad, :mrgreen:


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

"...sorry if I haven't replied yet. For some strange reason people have decided that I might be able to offer from advice on how to rid themselves of this DR/DP horror, but I'm not much help. But, what I do know I'll share and get back to you as soon as possible. I'm not ignoring anyone...!!

Martin.x"
_________________
What is life ? Anything that dies when you stamp on it. - Dave Barry.

Hey Silly,

This was up in the main forum last week. He's got us all wondering what the heck is going on down here in another thread.

Do you think the fact I remembered this makes *me* a stalker?!? :shock:

Holy hell, that's scarey.

:lol:

terri


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey mate - as Terri has posted, I replied on the main forum saying that I've had loads of PM's and haven't had time to reply to them all. I have very short spare of time on the computer each day, but rest assured I will get back to you.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> Hey mate - as Terri has posted, I replied on the main forum saying that I've had loads of PM's and haven't had time to reply to them all. I have very short spare of time on the computer each day, but rest assured I will get back to you.


OK. So Martin is so overwhelmed with PMs that he has to actually post a message to apologize that he can't reply to all of them. You know how many messages i've gotten in the past month? One...and it was me messaging myself to see if my message thing was working.  I'm a moderator, dammit! Doesn't that count for something? Martin is all flash and fury...Mr. Pizzazz. He'll just as soon snap your neck as help you. I know this. If you want the real deal, give ol' sebastian a message. Or don't! You know what, to hell with you all! I don't need your pity messages!!! :evil: :x      Oh, I don't know what to do anymore...love me! Love me! Pay attention to me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Sebastian, who's Sebastian? Anyone remember? :lol:

Sebastian, I think the reason that I am constantly (oh yes) deluged by PM's is, firstly, that I have recovered from DR/DP, and secondly, that I 'tell it like it is'. You know, losts of swear words, that kind of thing. Your failure I think, my friend, is that you are too damn polite, and you use big words. Be nasty. Be illiterate, I find that makes you very popular.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Bumping this to see if anyone has pm'd or will pm poor Sebastian?

There he is begging for love and all he gets is razzed by the razzer.

Maybe now is a good time to hit Sebastian up with your "If I could have my way" thought. Could be an easy touch.


----------

